# ألبوم معرفش ليه -  ماهر فايز الجديد



## marmar_nader (22 أكتوبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هاي دول ترنمتين من شريط ماهر فايز الجديد ماعرفش ليه 
واول ما يجيلي الباقي هضيفه هنا علطول 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم

http://www.box.net/shared/3uaz3mzbo4

http://www.box.net/shared/kkjh3t2axc 
:t17:

*لينك الشريط كامل*

*http://maherfayezma3rfshleh.4shared.com"]معرفش ليه - ماهر فايز​*


----------



## marmar_nader (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

طيب بجد يرضيكوا كده 33 يدخلوا محدش يكتب رد 
بجد مش قتدره احط باقي روابط الشريط من الاحباط ده 
سلام المسيح معاكوا


----------



## johnhakim (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

التراينم حلوة أوي بس مش عارف الجودة تحسّيها مش حلوة اوي عمومًا ميرسي كتير و اكيد باقي ترانيم الشريط حلوة لأن ماهر فايز مرنّم جميل. 
عمومًا ميرسي مرّة  تانية and i think i have to listen to the songs one more time to give my final judgement.>
God Bless U


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

سلام ونعمة يامرمر..منورانا فى المنتدى
عجبتنى اوى اول ترنيمة واسلوبها جديد
يلا شدى حيلك ونزليلنا باقى الالبوم وبعد ماتنزليه هنا فى موضوعك ياريت تضيفيه لللينك ده عشان تكملى موسوعة ماهر فايز
جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مينا عدلي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

متشكر اوي علي الشريط وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## shadyos (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

*شكرا الي الاخت مرمر 
واستكمالا للمشاركة
هذا هو شريط ماهر الجديد كامل
لينك الشريط​**http://maherfayezma3rfshleh.4shared.com​*


----------



## ramywagieh (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا ليكم جميعا على هذا التعب وربنا يبارككم جارى التحميل


----------



## remonmoro (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

*شكرا يا مرمر & شكرا يا شادي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
وديما في همة مع منتدانا*


----------



## novaelsawaf (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكر ا علي تعبكم وربنا يباركم


----------



## cobcob (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا يا مرمر وشكرا يا شادى
ومستنيين منكم مشاركات جميلة تانى


----------



## K I R O (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

Thanks lekom kolokom 3ala t3bkooooooooom


----------



## kmmmoo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## ann hans (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

الشريط جميل ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Andreew (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## shadyos (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

تم رفع الشريط مرة اخري علي نفس الرابط بجودة افضل مما سبق
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## maged300 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا يا مرمر & وشكرا يا شادى ربنا يخليكوا ويحافظ عليكوا​


----------



## ميزوا (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

ميرسى على تعبك 
ربنا يعوضك
ارجو المزيد


----------



## ayman_r (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا ليكم علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## ميلاد لولو (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا ليكى يا مرمر


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع يامرمر ومنتظرين الجديد  ومزيد من مجهودك   ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم ماهر (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

ميرسى على الترانيم


----------



## george george (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

انا بحب ماهر جدا ومرسي يامرمر جدا وانا اسف لو كنت دخلت وقدمتش شكر ليكي لكن علشان الترانيم بجد ربنا يباركك عليها سلام


----------



## مراد نشات (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## george george (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

god bless you


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: معرفش ليه ماهر الجديد*

شريط جميل يا مرمر
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## sylytk (12 يناير 2009)

باين علاكي يا مرمر سوسه ربنا يباركك


----------



## shren (26 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ليكى يا قمره ولا تزعلى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## عماد وجدى (8 يونيو 2009)

*بناء على الطلب ماهر فايز معرفش ليه*

بناء على طلب الكثيرين 




ماهر فايز - معرفش ليه - كامل ​


----------



## cobcob (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بناء على الطلب ماهر فايز معرفش ليه*

*الموضوع مكرر
يدمج مع الموضوع السابق​*


----------



## ayman adwar (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا مرمر & شكرا يا شادي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
وديما في همة مع منتدانا


----------



## mina alfy (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الترانيم الحلوة دى وجارىىىىىىىىىى التحمييييييييل


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط يا مرمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريان بشاره (15 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u so much 4 these songs god bless u.


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسي عليتعبكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## botrosguda (20 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الرب على تعبكم واللة يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااا ليكي يا مرمر علي تعبك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## tena.barbie (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا عماد على الشريط الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليكم


للالبوم الجميل

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## christin (8 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## nstevenp (9 مارس 2010)

thank you& god be with you


----------



## شادى9999 (26 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:t16:


----------



## خلف عبدالملاك (27 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------

